# LOD - Lodestone Energy



## jennyperfect (10 February 2007)

Hi everyone, have been following this stock (LOD) for a while. They start drilling on a tennement this week that has historically produced 9 million ounces of gold and 500,000 tonnes of copper (Midas) QLD. Has anyone been following it and can they give us some feedback?


----------



## jennyperfect (11 February 2007)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

forgot to say, apprently Midas has never had modern drilling rigs on it, so the report says on the company's website, www.lodestonex.com x after the name. 9million ounces, plus copper equates to 10billion $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ is what the tennement has historically produced.. can some please give us some feedback ???????????????


----------



## jennyperfect (11 February 2007)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Also forgot to say with the shares trading at 6c, and a market cap of say 7million and with over 2million in the bank this company represents excellent buying-trading opportunity.


----------



## Joe Blow (11 February 2007)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*



			
				jennyperfect said:
			
		

> this company represents excellent buying-trading opportunity.




Hi Jenny - If you feel this company is undervalued and can present a case for that go right ahead, but I would prefer if you didn't recommend a stock as a 'buy' as only a licensed financial advisor can offer this type of specific investment advice.


----------



## jennyperfect (12 February 2007)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Hi everyone, sorry if i didn't put my case across properly.

Yes i do feel this company is grossly undervalued, they start drilling today where they have consistently found rock chip samples grading as high as 100gr per ton and 3% copper. It is all on their web site as mentioned above.

These are historic old leases that have performed magnificently in the past. 

With gold looking very strong and maybe getting better i believe stocks like this one are very much undervalued. happy investing.


----------



## jennyperfect (13 February 2007)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

They have started drilling at Midas, the rig is booked for 2months of continuous work on several tenements. 2 months of drilling = 2 months of results.


----------



## jennyperfect (15 February 2007)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

BREAKOUT ALERT UP 35%+ TODAY.........RESULTS DUE NEXT WEEK, THEN 2 MONTHS OF DRILLING.....................


----------



## greggy (15 February 2007)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*



			
				jennyperfect said:
			
		

> BREAKOUT ALERT UP 35%+ TODAY.........RESULTS DUE NEXT WEEK, THEN 2 MONTHS OF DRILLING.....................



Nice pick jennyperfect.
DYOR


----------



## jennyperfect (15 February 2007)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Bought up 2% of company, they were seriously undervalued in the 5-6c range. If they hit some decent grades they r easily 20-30c stock. 
Some of the rock chip samples where they r currently drilling grade 100gr ton gold, 3.7% copper.....
10 years of field research the director tells me, they have been slow movers but every dog has its day............
GOOD LUCK AND HAPPY INVESTING.....


----------



## greggy (15 February 2007)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*



			
				jennyperfect said:
			
		

> Bought up 2% of company, they were seriously undervalued in the 5-6c range. If they hit some decent grades they r easily 20-30c stock.
> Some of the rock chip samples where they r currently drilling grade 100gr ton gold, 3.7% copper.....
> 10 years of field research the director tells me, they have been slow movers but every dog has its day............
> GOOD LUCK AND HAPPY INVESTING.....



Its good to see that you've put your money where your mouth is. I've done the same with NRU.  I'll keep an eye on LOD. Its rock chip sample results were good and its market cap is still very low.  Good luck.
DYOR


----------



## Joe Blow (15 February 2007)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*



			
				jennyperfect said:
			
		

> BREAKOUT ALERT UP 35%+ TODAY.........RESULTS DUE NEXT WEEK, THEN 2 MONTHS OF DRILLING.....................




Readers should keep in mind that there were only 8 trades in this stock today that accounted for this 35% rise so volume was not extraordinary. Market depth is also very thin with the next buy order at 6.4c. Odd considering it closed at 8c.


----------



## greggy (15 February 2007)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Readers should keep in mind that there were only 8 trades in this stock today that accounted for this 35% rise so volume was not extraordinary. Market depth is also very thin with the next buy order at 6.4c. Odd considering it closed at 8c.



I'm hoping to buy on a pull back.  Thanks for the info Joe Blow.
DYOR


----------



## Techbuy (15 February 2007)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

They started trading at 3pm and I cannot find any news or trading halts for it.
Currently vwap=.067


----------



## exberliner1 (15 May 2007)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Oppies looking very strong today.....only 113mn heads and 30mn oppies in issue....

Today's volume is enough to hint (to me) that something is underway here so I have bought lots of oppies at 3c.....strike price is 5c so with the heads at 8c it is nice to buy oppies with a year to run and no premium.

One for the watchlist imo....LOD has a lot of drilling underway atm....plenty of results due..

EB


----------



## julles (15 May 2007)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

And the Director bought a million oppies on market a couple of days ago. Looks interesting so I bought some oppies today too.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (15 May 2007)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Nice tack Julles!!!!!!
I don't think there will be much resistance at the cold front @ o.08c
I just love sailing with you

Salute and Gods speed


----------



## exberliner1 (18 May 2007)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

500k bid at 8.....could be an interesting close today....

Worth putting on the watchlist this afternoon....

EB


----------



## Captain_Chaza (23 May 2007)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Ahoy Brave and Loyal crew

Hold  onto the ropes and your hats
Volume is low but rare stamps are also hard to buy
NB;There is usually plenty of volume at the top if you are quick enough

Salute and Gods' speed


----------



## exberliner1 (23 May 2007)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Agreed captain.....the sell side is looking a bit thin here while the bid side just keeps growing...

Oppies also looking good....with more than a year to go and currently about 4c...

LOD and LODO are beginning to look like a coiled spring...

Beginning to wish I had bought more of those oppies at 3c

EB


----------



## julles (25 May 2007)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Not much for sale now, next price for Lod is .095 and the oppies have risen to .05 next price for sale is .07  lol


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 June 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Hey guys,

Just a quick one to let everyone know I reckon LOD is a very very cheap Coal play,

*Its mkt cap is like $7m-$8m

and it has acquired some historical Qld Coal deposits*


*There will be an experts report out soon which should outline the size of the historical deposits and give targets*


Its current mkt cap is very small when compared to others in the area such as BWN MEE LNC CXY and others


It has moved up since the ann of the acquisition and I have bought shares from 4.5c-5.6c with my avg being well above 5c

More info to come,

Spec, risky blah blha, please don't come on here looking for Earnings and profit etc etc this is kinda like a re-con in that it has a new director on board who is at the helm sterring LOD into Coal

DYOR and decide

Cheers


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 June 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Here's more info as promissed about the acquistion

The 2 things I like most are the fact that 

a) unlike most coal plays which have mkt caps of $50m - $100m+ LOD's mkt cap is only $7m-$8m which is just too cheap given how hot the sector is

b) They cearly have historic deposits/mines which imoo is much much better than just spec exploration grounds


----------



## Gekko (26 June 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Here's more info as promissed about the acquistion
> 
> The 2 things I like most are the fact that
> 
> ...




Hey YT

The stock looks interesting but looking at the chart it looks to have run a bit don't you think?

Would you sit and wait a bit to see if it steadies or consolidates a bit?

Thanks


----------



## mobcat (26 June 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

YT you are unbelievable how the hell did you find a waaaay undervalued COAL stock with no sovereign risk in this market ATM has got me .

Coal is the running sector ATM good work mate ..........you must of put the hours in to un earth this sleeper well done 


LOD,s mcap under $10 million on peer comparison is sure showing value ATM YT time will tell but with the oppies nearing expiry head office should be updating the historic deposits ASAP, new FY i would think time line wise , looks the goods for my PF im on board


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 June 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Obviously if you look at the chart it has risen strongly but look at it closer and try and understand the following

LOD was a stock that was out of favour and drifting lower, no doubt getting Tax Loss selling too as June 30th approached

Now last week the announced the acquisition of some historic coal mines/deposits

This is a company chaning event and yes while the mkt is slowly responding there is im my opinion plenty of upside left,

The company has said that they will release an independent exeprts report on the projects,

Such a report will no doubt contain further details on these historic coal mines and their size/potential

For me I believe such an ann will cause a significant re-rating towards a much more peer comparable mkt cap of say $20m or so


But as I said DYOR and make up your own mind, also have a look at peer mkt caps and see how many Qld based Coal companies have a mkt cap of under $10m


----------



## Adam A (26 June 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Does any one know if they are still proceeding with their gold tennents?

With a new director hopefully theyll keep their share holders more in formed 

The coal does sound worthy of further research


----------



## Gekko (26 June 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Hey YT

I do agree new projects and direction usually change a companys fortunes for the better and should as you say cause a 're-rating' but was just pointing out that it has moved up a bit

When you look at the chart vs the All Ords its very impressive actually

So what sort of price target do you think this has written on it?

I agree cheap when compared to others like Mantle Cougar and Metex but they are further along in progress

But yes all in all looks very cheap indeed


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 June 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Hey Mobcat, unfortunately not all of my hard yard research hours pay off as the mkt is a funny beast which just seems to be obssesed with Coal atm, but I'm pretty confident my research on LOD will pay off

and yeah there's opies too guys, 30m 5c exercise expiring in a few weeks (which makes me think the company will do all they can to get them in the money) I grabbed someopies at 0.006 - 0.01 call me nuts but I just couldn't pass up the leverage

Gekko I'm not sure about price target, the fact is that

a) the company is ridiculously cheap when compared to peers

b) the company have two historical coal mines/depsoits

c) an experts report will be out soon to give us an idea of the size/target

Points a) and b) would on their own justify a $15m mkt cap = 12c or something

Point c) though is the real varaible, I mean if the company comes out with a 50Mt historical JORC/Target or something then I expect this to be a $25m mkt cap = 20c

Cleary you can see why I think its cheap, however how cheap will depend on how big these deposits are, particularly the Veresdale Scrub Deposit (EPC 1302) and the Historic Strathnaver Colliery/Bromelton Project (EPC 1299)


----------



## Gekko (27 June 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Well LOD looks to be holding steady on a crash day go figure. soo to RIV and a few other coal stocks i hold. They are getting all the interest arent they

Here I was thinking that perhaps I could get shares today in the mid 5's

YT whats this experts report and how do you know the comany will release it soon, is it something they have to do or something or are you hopeful?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 June 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Gekko if you read the anns properly you'll see that the company announce that they will be releasing an experts report, so no not hopeful, its a fact  


Also the fact that the opies expire very shortly makes me think they will get it out with at least 2 weeks beofre expiry so as to get as many exercised as possible

Hence my call of next week

LOD has been very impressive of late, really going against the grain of the overall mkts, then again its still so cheap for the potential it could hold

Bring on the experts report I say


----------



## Gekko (27 June 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Gekko if you read the anns properly you'll see that the company announce that they will be releasing an experts report, so no not hopeful, its a fact
> 
> 
> Also the fact that the opies expire very shortly makes me think they will get it out with at least 2 weeks beofre expiry so as to get as many exercised as possible
> ...




Wow these are really starting to move. My RIV up strong too.

I have finally come aboard with some. Not all yet.

I read all the compnay info and there sure was alot released recently and it does look too cheap and its strange that they didn't restart mining after the War finished

A question though. Do you think they can get into production soon?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 June 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

I have no idea how long LOD will take to get  into production and I'm not going to make any guesses like that,

If its production/profits and dividends your after perhaps stick to RIV 

If your after a cheap coal stock with a tiny mkt cap when compared to its peers that offers alot of potential upside ie 10c-20c (who knows where) then that is LOD in a nut shell

The company has stated that it has a COAL deposit at Veresdale Scrub Deposit (EPC 1302) and details of its size and target will no doubt be in the experts report

The company has alos said that Strathnaver Colliery/Bromelton Project (EPC 1299) was a historic mine so perhaps yes this could get back into production alot easier than say greenfiels, but just how soon is anyones guess

Having said that the company seems pretty confident it can get a JORC out pretty quick


----------



## shaunm (27 June 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

I've been watching this one go up and down today, as well as watching the NSL parade.
I have so much tied up in NSL & CFR that I can't buy a worthwhile size parcel in here.
I'll have to check all the drawers at home this weeknd and keep a close eye on this next week.

When is the update expected again?


----------



## exberliner1 (27 June 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

I must admit that I got a bit burned on this one about a year ago .... everything looked great and positive and then absolutely nothing happened.

Time to dig out the old research and look into it again.

Although on the face of it the new projects do look most interesting and are worth an upward rerating of a few cents on their own..... which on a 6c stock could translate into a useful percentage gain.

Well done YT for highlighting this one.... hopefully it will yield better results than it did for me a year ago.

Greeting from Kiev

EB


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 June 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Hey EB,


Yeah I saw that based on chart and research of old ann's last night, but then many companies that have even gone into liquidation and been recapped have done amazingly well, see NSl for case in point (health company turned Indian Iron Ore play)

To me LOD is kinda like a recap, they have brought on a new director a few weeks ago, this director looks very capable, he was chairman of *BMX* leading it to the discovery of its major Gingko Mine (now under take over), he was also a chairman of *AOE* from pre lisiting of $1m mkt cap to now over $300m+

Now they are acquiring some historical coal deposits which shall become their core focus, thus it seems kinda like a re-cap, ie new man at the helm, new core projects, a bit of new cash etc etc


p.s. Exberliner1 "Kiev"? you leave Aust????


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 June 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Ok well I was taking a closer look into exactly where LOD's projects are, all I could see was that they are in Qld around a town called *Beaudesert*

Well guess who's next door?

LNC and MEE, yes that right 2 of the major Qld Coal/Coal to Liquids players

Make of it what you will but I loved BMY because it was next door to AGO and others ie nearology, so I kinda really like the fact that tiny LOD is next door to LNC and MEE

See all the maps and make of it what you will


----------



## alankew (28 June 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

YT although the driver for the Sp at the moment is obviously coal noticed in one of their anns that they have some U tenements in Botswana which according to their anns is 7th in terms of being a U friendly place to mine.As we all know,everybody loves an African U miner(as the actress said to the bishop)


----------



## grace (29 June 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Ok well I was taking a closer look into exactly where LOD's projects are, all I could see was that they are in Qld around a town called *Beaudesert*
> 
> Well guess who's next door?
> 
> ...




Not trying to be smart, but LNC's pilot project is near Chinchilla, nowhere near Beaudesert.  To my knowledge (and I am heavily invested in Linc), nothing is going on on that plot at Beaudesert.  Not saying that it will stay that way forever though.  Cheers Grace.


----------



## alankew (30 June 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Word of caution here,not having a go at YT or others but if you take a look at HC it was the talk of the town yesterday so might pay to wait till the dust settles if you are wanting in


----------



## alankew (30 June 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

For those who lie a bit of risk and want more leverage there are options on this but they are short dated,expiry July 21st and 5c exercise,LODO.If all the talk and more importantly momentum come to anything they offer great upside.Current sp of heads is 7.4c,with  600k oppies available at approximately 2.4c


----------



## alankew (30 June 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Various threads but basically quoting YT and copying his thread but there was a lot of chatter on it yesterday.Take a look


----------



## ans25 (30 June 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*



alankew said:


> Word of caution here,not having a go at YT or others but if you take a look at HC it was the talk of the town yesterday so might pay to wait till the dust settles if you are wanting in




Yes I can see this and CAG are doing well this morning.

I went for CAG rather than LOD, just because of short term I thought CAG was better


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 June 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Hey Grace,

I never said MEE and LNC had pilot plants next door, just that they were next door,

For me to discover that was refreshing as prior to that I just thought they were projects in Qld, however knowing now that they have some very successful neighbours next door makes me somewhat more bullish

Anyway as I have said from day 1 when LOD was 5c it was a cheap play to coal (Ans I took both LOD and CAG as they were both cheap) what I'm waiting for is this Experts report from the company, all the ramping in the world will mean nothing compared to that, how high this companies mkt cap goes is IMO based on how large a deposit we're talking about at Application 1302 Veresdale Scrub Deposit (EPC 1302) 

Given all the ramps on HC the stock may now become a bit volatile, but I'm waiting for this report as it alone will determine value

But thats just my opinion


----------



## michael_selway (30 June 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*



ans25 said:


> Yes I can see this and CAG are doing well this morning.
> 
> I went for CAG rather than LOD, just because of short term I thought CAG was better




Hm why do you think CAG is better than LOD short term

Also what about long term which one is better in your opinion

thx

MS


----------



## ans25 (30 June 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Dont get me wrong I think LOD has a lot of potential but currently I bought CAG at a touch under 3c so I thought it had better returns in the shorter term period of 1-3months, simply because I believe that it will gain some momentum leading up to production.

I think LOD is too reliant on the report which will be coming out, so its a bit of hit and miss. But like I said LOD has a lot of potential esp since its so cheap and also COAL, its just a bit unfortunate that I dont have the $$ to invest in this, Iv invested a lot in CAG.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 June 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Well LOD is making progress

They've just announced the appointment of a new director/Geologist




LODESTONE APPOINTS NEW DIRECTOR
The Directors of Lodestone Exploration Limited (“Lodestone”) are pleased to
announce the appointment of Mr Lance Grimstone, B.Sc.(Hons) Geol, Grad Diploma Management, F.AusIMM., CP Geo., M. MICA as a non-executive director.
Mr Grimstone is a geologist with over 35 years experience in exploration, mining and civil engineering, with a wide spectrum of activities. He is well versed in many commodities but it is his experience and expertise in the mining geology of Eastern Australian Coal Operations which are most highly regarded by industry.

*For the past decade Lance Grimstone and Associates (Consulting) Pty Ltd was retained to manage coal exploration activities in Central Queensland for Joint Ventures associated with Macarthur Coal Limited* and continued to generate new discoveries throughout the Bowen Basin such as Moorvale (now an operating mine), Olive Downs, Codrilla, West Rolleston, Vermont East and Wilunga.


----------



## mobcat (30 June 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Yes indeed YT you don't employ a mechanic if you don't own a car, so to speak :

Coal sure seems to be the focus for LOD at present and management are putting the right directors in place to cope with the future Eastern sea board coal job at hand ,very very positive Annoncemnet this Lance Grimstone Directorship a man of his calibre and experience dosent get on board with out something big on the go if you get my drift .

Wouldn't you just love to have expert coal report (priceless)


----------



## shaunm (1 July 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*



alankew said:


> Word of caution here,not having a go at YT or others but if you take a look at HC it was the talk of the town yesterday so might pay to wait till the dust settles if you are wanting in




WHilst LOD was well discussed it was nowhere near "the talk of the town" compared to CFR.

"Waiting for the dust to settle" may equate to "missing the train" if the next lot of announcements are favourable.
Interest is building so advising people to wait sounds more like trying to minimise price pressure allowing the poster to buy more at lower prices possibly??:

I hold.


----------



## alankew (1 July 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Or maybe not Shaunrice has come off a bit today just didnt want people getting caught buying in on the frenzy.


----------



## Pat (1 July 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*



alankew said:


> Or maybe not Shaunrice has come off a bit today just didnt want people getting caught buying in on the frenzy.



Come off a bit? This has been pumped, now a 25% dumping from its high point today. Have to wait now and see if the buyers are still keen.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 July 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

I think every trader and his dog got on board monady and are now dumping because they didn't get a 400% increase overnight

They don't give a rats about fundamentals, just trade trade trade

Well I'm a fundamentals man and for me this ain't a trading stock, its a cheap coal stock which should have an Expert update out very soon detailing the potential size of its coal resource/deposit

Its an ann that I am waiting for and hence will try my best to ginore all this other noise in the background


----------



## shaunm (1 July 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*



alankew said:


> Or maybe not Shaunrice has come off a bit today just didnt want people getting caught buying in on the frenzy.




Yes point taken alan
It was difficult watching today. Some profit taking or over ambitious buyers on Monday. I hold for the upcoming ann.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 July 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Well LOD is kinda holding up well considering how crappy the mkts are,

Its amazing but I have failed to take into account how **** the mkts are, I mean they're really getting slammed, so the fact that this little battler is holding on to some gains is amazing, perhaps I was to quick to blame traders, perhaps alot of holders just went bearish

I just hope the DOW turns prior to the Experts Report coming out providing us with 2 boosts in a way


----------



## alankew (2 July 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

YT i just hope for holders that the report is as good as people expect as based on your work that has been copy and pasted elsewhere could be another DMM


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 July 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*



alankew said:


> YT i just hope for holders that the report is as good as people expect as based on your work that has been copy and pasted elsewhere could be another DMM




Alan it could be, or it could be another CAG BMY CFR

The mkts make no sense to me atm, specs run up and hard ( ie CFR 100%) yet fundamentally sound plays get sold off (ie DMM)

DMM to me is the cheapest Fe play, yet mkt hates it

LOD is in Aust and its mkt cap is still like $10m-$12m, which to me is undemanding,

I will make my valuation assements once I see the report, 

Regardless the mkt is the final judge


----------



## kervz (8 July 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Woah LOD is getting smashed, down almost 30% today and down around 40% from recent intra day highs of 8 cents, speculative stocks not holding up that well with the current market sentiment, maybe if the expert report is decent could see this trading back up at 8 or 9 cents


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 July 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

The baby getting thrown out with the Bath water as they say

The mkt cap is now $7m or something, I mean come on!!!!!!! take away the cash and its got an EV of probably $5m

Once we see this experts report if say there's 100Mt's of Coal who wants to take LOD over with me?

An all cash ASF takeover???? lol


----------



## Trembling Hand (8 July 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> The baby getting thrown out with the Bath water as they say
> 
> The mkt cap is now $7m or something, I mean come on!!!!!!! take away the cash and its got an EV of probably $5m
> 
> ...




The ASF Predatory Hedge Fund I'll set up a discretionary trust now. Could be an interesting idea YT.


----------



## Whiskers (8 July 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> The baby getting thrown out with the Bath water as they say
> 
> The mkt cap is now $7m or something, I mean come on!!!!!!! take away the cash and its got an EV of probably $5m
> 
> ...




I haven't got into LOD yet although it's been on my watch list.

I was cautious when it gapped up and sort of almost made an evening star at the top, so I stood back for awhile. 

If that candle 3 had been half a cent lower it would have been a classic evening star and set for a considerable down trend... maybe that spooked a few in the current market enviornment.

But seeing as it didn't quite make it, it could come back when the market sentiment turns.

PS: I think your right. There are some incredibly cheap junior explorers out there at the moment.


----------



## redsmartie (8 July 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

LOD is now a coal speccie, the coal futures got claw in the guts the other night, I've watched some guy on Bloomberg TV press home that usa has been upping their coal production, maybe the futures are aching from over production. Anyway July-15 is the close for the SPP, got mine in the hands with cheque book ready for some 3 cent shares. Luck to LOD


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 July 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Come on LOD those opies expire soon and there's no way I'm exercising them at these levels, or before I see the experts report

Where's that experts report, maybe they're waiting for calmer mkts but they don't have that luxury given the opies die in under 2 weeks and they could use the cash


----------



## alankew (11 July 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

I spoke to the company a couple of days ago(Leni Stanley I think it was) and was told that the experts report would have to go befor ASIC and would take a minimum of 2 weeks and was unlikely to be ready for release before options expiry.Looking at the options today if you had the money(we all know you do YT) if you wanted to buy no matter what I presume you  would save yourself a reasonable amount of $ as the options are not tradeable after Monday 14th and have to be exercise by 21st.Surely a bid for 2M options at .001c would have plenty of takers and then exercise at 5C+.001,total cost $100K but to buy that amount of heads would either take forever,cost a fortune in brokerage or you could buy at market and pay way more,just a thought for you big spenders!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (11 July 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Hey Alan,

I already have 2M options, which I paid alot more than 0.001 for 

I also have a good parcel of shares,

LOD is just so cheap when compare to other Qld Coal companies, but its the experts report that will revela just how cheap,

Go to ASIC????? Why the heck does an experts report have to go to ASIC?  I was never told this and I am now very confused


If I get a chance this weekend I am going to compile a list of Qld based Coal companies with their mkt caps, cash and assets to compare against LOD, just to re-assure myself and others just how cheap this puppy is on a PEER comparison


----------



## ColB (11 July 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*



> If I get a chance this weekend I am going to compile a list of Qld based Coal companies with their mkt caps, cash and assets to compare against LOD, just to re-assure myself and others just how cheap this puppy is on a PEER comparison




YT, anyone that has been following this thread will know that you've already indicated how cheap this stock is based on your analyses which I am sure 99% of us respect greatly.  However, you should have the weekend off or perhaps find another LOD that I will sell part of at a profit after purchase and then wait for the SP to move up on good news.  Sitting on a big paper loss at the moment but no one to blame but myself.  We all take our chances at times and I suppose that is what stop losses (stop what?) are for.

I didn't know an experts report had to go before ASIC.  So long as the expert is qualified to furnish the report I thought that would suffice.  Maybe the LOD spokesperson was humouring our fellow ASF'r.

Good luck to all


----------



## mobcat (12 July 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

My thinking ATM with LOD ..... But i do like the company's position in the market ATM low Mcap on peers and all it needs is this coal news to re test recent highs again ,i hold a fair bag of the oppies and i think i will ex them next week to support the team ATM and give the company some much needed fold to progress forward and as it will substantially increase my exposure to LOD with out making to many waves in the SP  

Interesting few weeks ahead for LOD you would think head office will do it,s absolute  best next week to get the SP back above 7cents  to get the oppies home easily, it means around $1.6 million in funds the oopies being exercised and they are sooooooo close ATM they just need that push from the Expert coal report ,and like YT said they could do with the $$$ ATM to go forward so come on head office extract the digit and get some easy fold in i will help with the $$$ if you lot at head office show me some JOY in the report LOL 

Any way i am off to NZ for a few days to check out some sheep LOL might even throw in a ski bunny 
Hope i return home to a big pile of LOD $$$$ Good luck next week everyone could be a ball biter for us all :dance:


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 July 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

I know the markets are weak, well dirty, well toxic really, 

But a mkt cap of $7m - $8m and a $2m or so in cash just doesn't make sense, it really doesn't

If this had a mkt cap of $30m or $25m I would say yeah its not expensive, but we need to se how big the deposit is, but an EV of $5m - $6m (ie mkt cap less cash) is ridiculous


----------



## alankew (16 July 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

" didn't know an experts report had to go before ASIC.  So long as the expert is qualified to furnish the report I thought that would suffice.  Maybe the LOD spokesperson was humouring our fellow ASF'r.

Good luck to all[/QUOTE]"
Did anyone else call the company to confirm what was said on the phone.Either way looks like it is too late for the option holders.Recently started buying options in companies and I find it amazing that in these tight capital raising times companies leave it till the last minute to raise money the easy way,dont know how much money they are LOD are going to lose out on but CTS recently did the same.Strange


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 July 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Yeah I rang to query it,

Spoke to a Leni Stanley from memory, she was the receptionist/company secretary

She couldn't really explain why it had to go before ASIC, but said that she does the announcements and it had to go before ASIC for 2 weeks so they can "look over it"

Its a real kick in the guts as I bought 2M options specifically for the ann, oh well the company is dirt cheap so at some point I can buy more shares to bring my avg price/cost down

Also can't really blame the company for these mkts


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 July 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Well surely the experts report has been before ASIC for at least 2 weeks now?????????????

C'mon get the damn thing out, I want to see how big this deposit is,

I let my options lapse, figured if I wanted more I could buy 5c, just curious if anyone converted theirs?


----------



## shaunm (21 July 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

No options for me, just heads bought at 7c...yeowch!
Copping a hiding at the mo.
I am at least glad I went that way and not the options. 
Hope you didn't do too much dough YT.


----------



## shaunm (22 July 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

LOD down nearly 20% today already!?
Anyone have an opinion as to why? Seems like the only way is down for this one lately.


----------



## TheAbyss (22 July 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

if you do a share purchase plan at 3 cents then expect your share price to reflect same. Bit of a way to go yet for LOD i suspect.

I understand the theory is that holders get to buy at a discount however invariably the sp goes to the level of the issue IMO. I wouldnt be placing a buy for anything higher than 3 cents for LOD.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 July 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Hmmm a valid point Abyss,

I think also this delay in the experts report is not impressing anyone

Also notice that the bottom 2 sells ie 4.2c and 4.3c = 166,667, which at 3c = $5k, so maybe these are some of the 3c SPP shares coming out?

LOD is just so cheap though, however so is the whole mkt atm given the savage sell off we've seen


----------



## TheAbyss (22 July 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

To be fair LOD is trying hard to bounce back at the moment. Would be a great piece of timing if that announcement hit the streets soon.

A little bit of volume creeping into the buy side this afternoon.


----------



## LRG (24 July 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

it is cheap, i got set on this one yesterday.  we had a slight rise today so that cant be bad.

posts look promising - i hope to hold for a short period and sell on good news if it arrives in the next few weeks.


----------



## whitecat (25 July 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

A $17K buy has gone through at 4 cents- is that significant??  And just now rounded up to $20,000... Hopeful of news soon.

Whitecat -learner


----------



## mobcat (25 July 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

More like a 20k sell Whitie 

But at least you know they went to a good home iam happy buying around 4 ATM awaiting coal news ........Oh and whitie it,s allways good to talk to a fellow Cat


----------



## LRG (28 July 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

come on LOD and others.

it is time to go forth and multiply with all your future potential!

go up or go down, just do something?


----------



## swill (4 August 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Does anyone have any ideas as to why this experts report
is taking so long. YT you seem to know your stuff what do
you reckon.


----------



## dubiousinfo (4 August 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

The report was submitted to ASIC for review. Given the delay, I would say that ASIC have probably requested clarifications or changes prior to the release.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 August 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

I was told it will take 2 weeks, but that was 4 weeks ago so whoi knows when the bloody thing will come out

Knowing LOD's timing probably today being one of the worst days in the last few weeks

But I reckon dubious may be onto something re the delay



dubiousinfo said:


> The report was submitted to ASIC for review. Given the delay, I would say that ASIC have probably requested clarifications or changes prior to the release.




Still so farking cheap


----------



## shaunm (5 August 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

The report is attached to the end of the 60 page announcement.
From what I can make out  it's a one in three potential success opportunity.
1 tenement has capacity for shallow bed coal, one could possibly involve issues with local people and payments having to be made, and one has too much bassalt or similar for any chance of low depth mining.

The company has to issue 9000000 shares to gain a 50% stake.

Happy to be corrected if I have read this incorrectly.


----------



## shaunm (5 August 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Still so farking cheap




Hey Young Trader,
based on the report, assuming you have read it, do you still think LOD is still "farking cheap"?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 August 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I was told it will take 2 weeks, but that was 4 weeks ago so whoi knows when the bloody thing will come out
> 
> Knowing LOD's timing probably today being one of the worst days in the last few weeks




lol now is that funny or what? well its actually sad/pathetic, I mean they make us wait weeks and weeks and wouldn't you know it they release it in such **** times





shaunm said:


> Hey Young Trader,
> based on the report, assuming you have read it, do you still think LOD is still "farking cheap"?




The report is very long and I have only skimmed through it, LOD's current mkt cap is like $5m at current levels with around $2m-$3m cash so its EV is like $2m-$3m so yes I'd say it is farking cheap

Given the mkts though alot of things are farking cheap, you'll have to make up your own mind as to value


----------



## LRG (7 August 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Everything seems to be in the farking cheap category at the moment.

Problem is if they get farking cheaper I like others are going to be farking broke.

there is no real way to hedge against these pennies is there??


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 August 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*



LRG said:


> Everything seems to be in the farking cheap category at the moment.
> 
> Problem is if they get farking cheaper I like others are going to be farking broke.
> 
> there is no real way to hedge against these pennies is there??




Maybe not buying them? Thats the only way I can think of to hedge against the losses from pennies, not to buy them, but then you miss out on the gains

Its been a few days since I came on ASF LRG but I am sensing a bit of panic in you re all the specs CAG EGO AOM LOD, you have to understand how bad the mkts are at the moment, tak a look at the chart for some bank stocks

The pennies specs offer the most gain as they have tiny undemanding mkt caps and thus can get re-rated hard, however this is the flipside to that coin 

Compare to the banks and blus chips I reckoned most pennies have held up well


----------



## swill (16 August 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Anyone got any thoughts on the Lance Grimstone appointment.
Surely he wouldnt come on board if there wasnt something on the 
go. Noticed that Lods land right next door to lnc and cnx, would
be nice if there was some dealings going on with cnx that we dont 
know about. Seems that Mr Grimstone has had dealings with the 
CSIRO in the past which we know is the biggest holder in cnx.
The report tacked on to the end of a large document WTF and
just so happened to come out after the sp had dropped right
back to below 4 cents on a bad day for traders. You wouldnt
even know it was there PATHETIC. Looks like this one was
a LOD of ****. 

shares, i must really dislike my money!!!!!!!!


----------



## Georgeb (1 September 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Are we expecting any news with this stock any time soon. It has been dissapointing...

I understand the entire market has been down but I would have though this would be at least above 5c.


----------



## LRG (3 September 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Sorry to put the mocka on you all, but any of these species I hold are down.

Until i quit the stock, they will stay down.

I could invest in the most successful stock on the ASX tmw and by the end of the week it would be a disaster.

Moral of the story:  find out what I buy and short it to the MAX!!

this stock is stuffed. 

with 1 exception (not a specie - wont divulge as I will put the mocka on it too).


----------



## IMSancho (17 September 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

There's an article on business spectator regarding new options issued to the directors:

http://www.businessspectator.com.au...Exploration-issues-directors-2m-options-JC9R9

No announcement issued about this, isn't that the sort of thing that would usually come out in an announcement?


----------



## LRG (6 October 2008)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

LOD

another penny dreadful disaster story of the last 4 months.

just like CAG and NSL etc

if you bought this when it was a hot reco like I did you would have now lost 50+%.

Of course people will say "I'm holding for the long term"

what a disaster


----------



## ColB (9 January 2009)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*



> "...(“Lodestone Exploration” or “the Company”) is pleased to announce that it has executed Farm-In Agreements with Tambo Coal & Gas Pty Ltd (“Tambo Coal & Gas”) to farm in to a number of coal and coal seam gas project areas in southern central Queensland.
> 
> The project represents a unique opportunity to explore for both coal and coal seam gas. The areas subject to farm-in are under applications held by Tambo Coal & Gas, a company which is controlled by Mr Greg Baynton, a Director of Lodestone Exploration. These applications cover more than 160 kilometres of strike length in a largely unexplored region of the Surat Basin..."
> 
> Source: http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20081210/pdf/00912377.pdf




Could this be the cheapest Coal Seam Gas play on the market?  

Has risen from lows of 0.010-0.013 to 0.030 cents albeit on reasonably low volumes over last month or so.

They seem to have some experienced people at the helm.


----------



## ColB (18 March 2009)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

A Bit of accumulation appears to be happening with this one.  SP has gone from 2.4c to 4.0c over last month.  Up 21% today.

Hopefully an announcement around the corner regarding the Tambo Coal & Gas Project.


----------



## ColB (25 March 2009)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

No one out there interested in this one?  

I usually have a chuckle when I look at a thread and you see the same person posting post after post virtually having a little conversation with themselves.  

Just luvvv talking to myself about how this one went up 17% yesterday and another 2% today.  

It is on low volume but when the announcement comes out about their CSG play in the Surat Basin it probaby won't hang around its current SP for long.

*Surat Basin may soon take coal seam gas lead:*

Posted Fri May 16, 2008 12:37pm AEST 

Map: Surat 4417
 Queensland Mines and Energy Minister Geoff Wilson says the Surat Basin could soon be the state's leading supplier of coal seam gas...."

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/05/16/2246891.htm


----------



## Datsun Disguise (25 March 2009)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Chuckle. chuckle.

chuckle. 



Seriously, there's lots of 'value' around at the moment. The rally over the last week is putting a spring back in the step of investers - even I'm feeling a bit more optimistic! My biggest problem is trying to back the fastest horse as they all seem to be heading back in the right direction again... Well - at least not heading the wrong way.... Whether LOD is just attracting buyers based on % gains is yet to be seen - volume isn't much to speak of - maybe all the sellers have been flushed out. CNX has had a decent rally too, maybe the increase to the energy potential on their tenements are shedding a positive glow on LOD as well? In the absence of any other expected news from LOD?


----------



## Duckman#72 (26 March 2009)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*



ColB said:


> No one out there interested in this one?
> 
> I usually have a chuckle when I look at a thread and you see the same person posting post after post virtually having a little conversation with themselves.
> 
> ...




Hi Col

Don't worry - you are not on your own. I've been watching with interest. I agree with your summary of the company's prospects. It is interesting to also review this thread in full to see some of YT's comments in the middle of last year.

Based on his analysis he rated Lodestone one of the best coal plays in Queensland (and at that stage I don't know how much weight was being placed on the company's Energy prospects).

Duckman


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 March 2009)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Well all LOD has done is said instead of pursuing the conventional Coal we will go after the CSG/CSM

Smart management as they know how to stay in the hot sectors and at the end of the day all we as shareholders want is share price appreciation

Looks like these can come out of the bottom draw


----------



## ColB (26 March 2009)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*



> Originally posted by *YT*
> 
> "Well all LOD has done is said instead of pursuing the conventional Coal we will go after the CSG/CSM
> 
> Smart management as they know how to stay in the hot sectors and at the end of the day all we as shareholders want is share price appreciation"




Spot on there YT.  They have....

Former Founding Chairman of Arrow Energy - Bill Stubbs
Former Board member of Macarthur Coal - Lance Grimstone

Bit more volume coming in today and up another 8%.


----------



## binginbarrel (27 March 2009)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*



LRG said:


> LOD
> 
> another penny dreadful disaster story of the last 4 months.
> 
> ...




Nothing posted in the threads of either, but I noticed some slight action in CAG and its ugly step brother SSS today.

I`m thinking now would be a timely time to pick a few up (CAG) incase the volume heats up.

Sorry about the cross posting by the way.

I like LOD but not in yet either.


----------



## Duckman#72 (2 April 2009)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Looks like these can come out of the bottom draw




Slowly creeping up - although on small volumes. Just hit 6c a few minutes ago. 

Has been a nice steady rise over the past 6 weeks. 

Might be getting close to announcement.

Duckman


----------



## ColB (2 April 2009)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*



> Originally posted by *DuckMan*
> 
> "Slowly creeping up - although on small volumes. Just hit 6c a few minutes ago. Has been a nice steady rise over the past 6 weeks. Might be getting close to announcement."




One buy order for $28,000 worth at 0.057.  Low volume, yes, but someone keeps popping the 100 - 200k order in at the top of the queue to accumulate in my opinion.  Just can't buy big without the SP running up too quickly.


----------



## Duckman#72 (15 April 2009)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Hi Guys

LOD appointed a new Director. Announcement out today. But why set the bar so low? 2 Million options at 7c. Why can't they make these Directors earn their money!!!!

Duckman


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (15 April 2009)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Has really done well these last few weeks

The new director looks to be a CSG boy so looks like LOD is really serious about becoming a CSG player and while it is a bit band wagonish you can't argue with the SP performance

Fast approaching previous high of 8c the questions is will it break through?


----------



## Duckman#72 (17 April 2009)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> The new director looks to be a CSG boy so looks like LOD is really serious about becoming a CSG player and while it is a bit band wagonish you can't argue with the SP performance
> 
> Fast approaching previous high of 8c the questions is will it break through?




Just hit 7c. 

In my opinion YT, you might be underplaying the CSG potential for LOD with your comment that they are a "bit band wagonish". When you take into account the locations and the successful history of the directors I am thinking that this mightn't be just a side play as an afterthought. It could be significant.

Price is doing the right thing anyway!!

Duckman


----------



## ColB (17 April 2009)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Close of 0.077 cents up 11.59% today.  Fair volume.  Sell side not even filled.

Looking Nooiice!

Still got these things in your bottom draw YT?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 April 2009)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Yep ColB

Waiting to see what the CSG may hold, although have taken a few off the table last few days, couldn't help it after seeing it fall to under 2c call it risk minimisation

This ain't the only stock in my bottom draw rumbling it along with a few others have well and truly jumped out onto my desk


----------



## Duckman#72 (20 April 2009)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Opened today at 8.5c. 

Doesn't seem that long ago when it was 2.5c - when will the ASX ask for information regarding reasons for the rise?

Duckman


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 April 2009)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Duckman, the ASX is too busy making sure its recieved all of its fees, job of regulator should never be in the hands of a profit driven organisation

But on a positive note DING DING DING new high for this stock, GFC? What GFC???


----------



## Duckman#72 (24 April 2009)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

There was a market sensitive annoucement out late yesterday afternoon. 

Progressing as scheduled.

Duckman


----------



## Duckman#72 (11 May 2009)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

After a few weeks of down and sideways movements, LOD's popped back up to finish at 8.4c after hitting an interday high of 8.5c. 

Let's hope it keeps going.

Duckman


----------



## Duckman#72 (29 May 2009)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Ran into the 9's today and then finished off the day at 8.9c.

Very pleasing. See in the report just out they have given Directors some achievable incentive bonuses of $2M each if shares hit 25c. All except Lance Grimstone who will get $4M.

Hope they get them!! 

Duckman


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 May 2009)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Duckman, the ASX is too busy making sure its recieved all of its fees, job of regulator should never be in the hands of a profit driven organisation
> 
> But on a positive note DING DING DING new high for this stock, GFC? What GFC???




Ding a new high for old LOD 9.4c hard to believe this was 1c a few months back

Amazing turnaround, hats off to the company for seeing the value add in CSG and repositioning themselves accordingly

Well done to us holders who bottomed drawed this during the collapse


----------



## Duckman#72 (1 June 2009)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Ding a new high for old LOD 9.4c hard to believe this was 1c a few months back
> 
> Amazing turnaround, hats off to the company for seeing the value add in CSG and repositioning themselves accordingly
> 
> Well done to us holders who bottomed drawed this during the collapse




It has shot up to 9.5c after opening this morning. 

There might be further announcements due out soon. The ASX haven't asked any questions yet?

Duckman


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 June 2009)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

You'd think now that 10c has been broken it will become the new support level

Its been a slow steady rise Duck, thats why I think the ASX is leaving it alone, that and the fact that they don't always question rises when they should imo


----------



## Duckman#72 (1 June 2009)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> You'd think now that 10c has been broken it will become the new support level
> 
> Its been a slow steady rise Duck, thats why I think the ASX is leaving it alone, that and the fact that they don't always question rises when they should imo




Finished at 11c today - a rise of about 25% from yesterdays close. Whatever is happening I hope it continues!!!!

Duckman


----------



## Duckman#72 (4 June 2009)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Nice to see that LOD's have stayed relatively stable at 12c over the past few days. Always more buyers than sellers at this stage.

Also nice to see the Directors put their money back into the company. Lance Grimstone purchased more shares on market in his Superfund. Always provides more confidence when they're buying rather than selling.

Duckman


----------



## LRG (5 June 2009)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

can't believe i bought this over a year ago around 3c sold later as a basket case for just over 1c had 500K of them.

with the wisdom of hindsight at 12.5c today - would have done well


----------



## Duckman#72 (22 June 2009)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Another jump today. After opening at 12c it has climbed to 14c. 

The exciting thing for me about this share is that it has climbed on the back of very little announcement news. But with Directors still buying I think the future announcements to come may provide some good news.

Duckman


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 June 2009)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> But on a positive note DING DING DING new high for this stock, GFC? What GFC???




And again a new high reached yesterday of 14.5c amazing turnaround from 1c lows simply amazing!

The key for me now is to find the next CSG/UCG plays


----------



## Duckman#72 (24 June 2009)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> And again a new high reached yesterday of 14.5c amazing turnaround from 1c lows simply amazing!
> 
> The key for me now is to find the next CSG/UCG plays




Hi YT

Call me crazy, but I'm interested in how this share is going to go when they actually announce something. 

I wouldn't be too worried about finding the next girl to put your arm around - love the one you're with.

Duckman


----------



## sandik17 (25 June 2009)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*



Duckman#72 said:


> Ran into the 9's today and then finished off the day at 8.9c.
> 
> Very pleasing. See in the report just out they have given Directors some achievable incentive bonuses of $2M each if shares hit 25c. All except Lance Grimstone who will get $4M.
> 
> ...




$2M each....or $4M for Grimstone....how does one become a director in these companies!!!
Some incentive! Has been great to see these staying firm, not a lot of volatility here....


----------



## Gekko (28 August 2009)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Yeah I know these guys get good bonuses but and this is my opinion only I think this particular management desrve it.

I sure remember the grim days when we were staring at a 1cent stock yikes! So is anyone out there still following this stock?


----------



## berbouy (28 August 2009)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

yes still following, gekko;been a long time between posts on LOD , i held on to these through that last volume/price spike,(hoping those directors get to their bonus levels...) and today there was an announcement that somebody has done a royalty deal, where LOD gets 3 million-perhaps avoiding a cap raising?at least that is a little more funding for moving forward with their plans, whatever they may be.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 August 2009)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

The old LOD,

Interesting to see how far its come, with hindsight I should have trippled or quadruppled my holding at 1c oh well

I have still made an excellent profit out of this

1c low to 18c high thats 1800% eeeshhhhhhhh 



Oh and yeah management are a savy bunch moving into UCG did wonders for the share price and my bank balance :


----------



## Gekko (29 August 2009)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Cant be too greedy there. 1800% beats 5% per annum bank interest. LOD isn't trading the volumes it use to, but its set in what looks to be a long term floor


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 August 2009)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

doubt anyone actually scalped the whole 1800% but it was a definite 3-5 bagger for most 

Its interesting to look back with hindsight but it was so obvious that once they made the move to UCG and pegged those grounds near CXY, CNX and LNC a re-rating would happen


----------



## Duckman#72 (20 October 2009)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Lod hit 19.5c today. It's now gone past the previous highs of June.

Major announcements are still to come.

Duckman


----------



## Duckman#72 (10 November 2009)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

LOD back to 19.5c today. 

Hasn't taken out 20c yet but plenty of buyers and not many sellers.

Annual report presentation was tabled to ASX on the 9th and is a good read for those bullish on coal-seam gas.

They are getting drillers in and watch this space for future test results. 

Management is hoping that coal will fund the future development of their coal-seam gas projects.

Nothing has changed my view from this being a great specie to keep an eye on.

Duckman


----------



## Duckman#72 (7 December 2009)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Anyone else watching these?

After a couple of months of 17-19c trading, they moved into the 20's this morning, initially hitting a high of 21c.

Keep going!!

Duckman


----------



## bazollie (16 September 2010)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

Very quiet on the LOD thread at the moment. The SP has copped a bit of a battering as well. There are a lot of shares on issue now over 650M of them , so they will need to come up with some very positive news to breathe some life back into LOD. 
Any comments from anyone?

Regards
Bazollie


----------



## Duckman#72 (4 November 2010)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*



bazollie said:


> Very quiet on the LOD thread at the moment. The SP has copped a bit of a battering as well. There are a lot of shares on issue now over 650M of them , so they will need to come up with some very positive news to breathe some life back into LOD.
> Any comments from anyone?
> 
> Regards
> Bazollie




Very disappointing.

The weather has played a part in delaying results - but I agree, very poor SP performance. 

I still have faith and my contacts are confident. This is a company that covers approximately 2% of Queensland's land area. 

In my opinion there are plenty of other minor players who don't have as much potential as LOD who's share price is much higher.  

The release of test results and resulting publicity is all that is needed.

Duckman


----------



## Duckman#72 (2 February 2011)

*Re: LOD - Lodestone Exploration*

There been some movement in the LOD's over the past couple of days. Opened at 10c this morning. That makes it roughly a 25% increase over the past week.

Cheers
Duckman


----------

